# Looking for a cheap loader for a dk55



## Will6 (May 13, 2010)

Need a good brand of loader out there that will last forever and is as tough as nails? I have a kioti dk55.


----------



## vlambasr (May 31, 2010)

i have that in new if you want ?


----------

